# I can't leave the room !!



## Rosie49 (Jul 21, 2018)

My baby Ziggy is a bit over 3 months old . I brought him home on August 20 & set his cage up in my living room . 4 days later I had surgery on my foot & I've been in my recliner most of the time . The problem is every darn time I leave the room he starts tweeting ( yelling?) VERY loud & wont stop until I come back in !! He 's very affectionate .. hops right on my finger when I open the cage door & really, really loves to get his head massaged and his back stroked. 
But .. I have no idea how to stop him from carrying on when I'm not in the room . My daughter has a cockatiel who is one month older then Ziggy & she told me to ignore him when he carries on . I'm doing that but it doesn't work . 
Is he doing this because he's still doing 
a baby ?? What can I do to get him to stop ??


----------



## Panther195 (Aug 30, 2018)

Maybe try leaving a few minutes at a time, tell him “I’ll be back soon” or something similar, just make the comment in his ear shot, leave and when you come back, if he is yelling, ignore him, wait until he goes quiet and then pick him up and praise him (just generally show him a good time for his good behavior-being quiet). Keep increasing the time and rewarding him with fun when he gets all quiet and a bit more relaxed. Teach him that makes you happy and when he makes you happy he’s rewarded but when he does that-no reward. Also hopefully teaching him you will be back. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

This is a flock call because he is so bonded to you. My 'tiel Coco does the same thing to me. You can't really stop the flock calling as such. What seems to work best is to ignore his screaming until he calms down (sometimes it takes a while), and then reward him with a head scratch or a treat for being calm. You can call back to him from the other room but this tends to just prolong the flock calling.


----------



## elainelucille (Jun 4, 2018)

My tiel is like this, too - wants me in the room with him or at least where he can see me. I always tell him I'll be right back - it does no good! Sometimes it'll help if I talk to him from another room, sometimes not. If I'm going out of the house, I leave music on for him, and I do think that helps him for long periods of no mama!! Otherwise, he continues his flock call for me! Can't stop it.


----------

